# is it possible to bulk and cut a bit of fat at the same time.??



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

wondering is it possible to bulk and reduce bf% at the same time? by throwing in sum hiit training obviously making sure im still geting enuff calories. im not talking about getin ripped out my face with 8% b.f or somothing (if i coould then that would be great lol) but id be happy if it can fall to anywere between 10 -12% any lower and that would be a bonus. not after puting on that much crazy size only after adding about a stone of lean muscle.

just wondering if this is poss if diet is clean and timing of nutrition is smart.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

scott199 said:


> wondering is it possible to bulk and reduce bf% at the same time? by throwing in sum hiit training obviously making sure im still geting enuff calories. im not talking about getin ripped out my face with 8% b.f or somothing (if i coould then that would be great lol) but id be happy if it can fall to anywere between 10 -12% any lower and that would be a bonus. not after puting on that much crazy size only after adding about a stone of lean muscle.
> 
> just wondering if this is poss if diet is clean and timing of nutrition is smart.


On gear yes,i have done so.....off mmmmmm not easy!


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

arh ye true! just come off thow..... thats kind of what im after really to put back on the bit i recon ive lost.

Not easy as impossible or not easy in that diet would have to be very good and not consume ridiulous amounts of calories than id need? lol


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

its not impossible but it is difficult. you have to know your body pretty well, key is mate to bulk and add as little carbs as possible but enough to recover and build muscle, this way you build less fat. Thats me anyways but am sure some more experienced guys will help


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

georgey said:


> its not impossible but it is difficult. you have to know your body pretty well, key is mate to bulk and add as little carbs as possible but enough to recover and build muscle, this way you build less fat. Thats me anyways but am sure some more experienced guys will help


ye thats what i was going to do mate. what i ment by get smart is just the timing so main times obv be morning ,pre and post-workout would be the higest amount id cosume in a sittin. but just cut them out last 2/3 meals of the day and the rest just not go to wild


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

It completely depends how **** your diet was before..


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

L11 said:


> It completely depends how **** your diet was before
> 
> to be complty onest mate it hasnt been great consitanlty. awlays sort of on and off dietin and trainin. but ive never had like a ridiculas b.f% or a belly or anything now matter hwo bad it my diet has been. but when i have stuck to a strictt diet it have always got results only reason why bf% is that high atm finished a course of gear and after i came off been having quite bad anxiety so my heads not bin in trainin n dietin (not great i nw) so put on a little bit of fat so thats wat wil av just increased my bf% atm. but while i was on gear diet was quite good and noticed good results were could see abs startin to come throw top 2 rows. cardio was quite minimal i nw a major factor was the gear but still confident i could have got it down with just a good diet and cardio routine.
> 
> ...


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I only asked because I was in relatively good shape this time last year, but my diet was SH*T.

Sorted it out, upped my protein intake massively, stopped eating sugary cereal every day, stopped eating bags and bags of white pasta etc

I stayed the same weight but looked much much bigger due to the muscle gain.. So yea it's doable even as natty, but if your diet is on point already I can't see how it would be possible.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It's most easy for a beginner... many guys in their first six months, often without any real consideration to diet at all, will simultaneously gain muscle and lose fat. What doesn't ever happen though is that muscle gain exceeds fat loss - in an energy deficit it will always be the case that fat loss results in more weight loss than the amount of muscle gained, so total body weight will go down.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

dtlv said:


> It's most easy for a beginner... many guys in their first six months, often without any real consideration to diet at all, will simultaneously gain muscle and lose fat. What doesn't ever happen though is that muscle gain exceeds fat loss - in an energy deficit it will always be the case that fat loss results in more weight loss than the amount of muscle gained, so total body weight will go down.


Curious as to why this is mate? I'm totally clueless when it comes to fat loss as it's something I've never had to do but quite interested in how it works.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

dtlv said:


> It's most easy for a beginner... many guys in their first six months, often without any real consideration to diet at all, will simultaneously gain muscle and lose fat. What doesn't ever happen though is that muscle gain exceeds fat loss - in an energy deficit it will always be the case that fat loss results in more weight loss than the amount of muscle gained, so total body weight will go down.


 :stupid:


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

L11 said:


> I only asked because I was in relatively good shape this time last year, but my diet was SH*T.
> 
> Sorted it out, upped my protein intake massively, stopped eating sugary cereal every day, stopped eating bags and bags of white pasta etc
> 
> I stayed the same weight but looked much much bigger due to the muscle gain.. So yea it's doable even as natty, but if your diet is on point already I can't see how it would be possible.


ye thats wat my aim is to try and do mate probs be the same just cut the **** and see were i get. nice 1 for the feedback mate much aprciated


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

IMO if your diet is on point and you're a newb it's pretty easy, eat about 200kcals over maintenance a day, that'll be enough for your muscles to grow and the fat to go.

Although it would be much quicker to focus on one or the other.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I've never been able to but I imagine with the right diet you would be able to! Would have to be very strict though and spot on day after day for a good couple of months


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dtlv said:


> It's most easy for a beginner... many guys in their first six months, often without any real consideration to diet at all, will simultaneously gain muscle and lose fat. What doesn't ever happen though is that muscle gain exceeds fat loss - in an energy deficit it will always be the case that fat loss results in more weight loss than the amount of muscle gained, so total body weight will go down.


what if said trainer did a clean bulk with small calorie surplus when they first start training? Would muscle gain exceed fat gain and lower overall body fat%?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MutantX said:


> what if said trainer did a clean bulk with small calorie surplus when they first start training? Would muscle gain exceed fat gain and lower overall body fat%?


Yes possibly, although I think it's not too common. If in a calorie surplus, even if small, you won't reduce your *total* body fat levels - a reduction will only come from an energy deficit. However, if you lean bulk and gain muscle and fat at a ratio to one another that is better than your current fat/lean mass ratio then your body fat percentage will lower, even if total body fat is increased.

In example, someone say weighing 100kg at 10% body fat has 10kg fat and 90kg lean tissue (obviously this lean tissue isn't just muscle) lean bulks for ages and eventually gains 11kg more lean tissue (muscle, fluid, glycogen etc) and 1kg fat then his new body fat percentage is 9.9% even though his total body fat mass has gone up from 10kg to 11kg.

Those figures though 10/1 ratio of muscle to fat gain are unlikely (I just used them for clarity of example), but if we were talking about someone starting at a higher initial body fat percentage then he could achieve the that kind of reduction in body fat percentage (despite overall fat gain) more easily if his gains were mostly muscle.

PEDs change the relative ease though to a point.

Does that kind of make sense?


----------

